# Meet Tali!



## TalisYntEngine

This is Tali (Tah-Lee); I adopted her from a reptile store, where she was going to be used as snake food. She was very small when I first brought her home and she has grown well and receives lots of love from me. She's the only one in her home, as I am currently unemployed and have unlimited time to give her affection, and play-time. Her enclosure is set up on a stand right next to the spot I spend most of my time, so even when she's not out to play, I can still talk to her, and she can still see me. I grew up raising rats and always loved them, so having Tali in my life is wonderful. I am freelance artist and have since drawn a portrait of her in pencil, that I will post below, along with pics of her. 

I am curious, I know that she is a Dumbo, but I am unsure exactly what her markings are. I have never had a rat with that stripe up its forehead. If anyone can give me an insight on what "type" of markings and or rat she might be, I'd love to know.


----------



## Kinsey

The forehead stripe is a blaze. I'm not sure what to call her other markings, but she's very pretty.

I see a second rat in the last picture, does she have a cagemate? Rats don't do well alone.


----------



## CarrieD

Oh, she's adorable! Looks a bit like my Mina -








-except she seems to have more white. Variegated, maybe? I think Mina may be a berk, as her belly is completely white, and I think there's something called cardigan which is a berk with white further up the sides, if I understood correctly. Whichever she may be, she's a sweetheart, and your drawing is lovely. 

If you could find it in your heart to go back for another, (maybe one of her sibs?), she'd really do better - no matter how much time you have with them, they need each other.


----------



## bubbagumpimogen

Oh my god, she's so adorable!!


----------



## TalisYntEngine

Thank you! I love her.


----------



## TalisYntEngine

Your little Mina is so cute ^_^;


----------



## CarrieD

TalisYntEngine said:


> Your little Mina is so cute ^_^;


Thank you, sorry for the gigantic photo. XD 

I have 3 sibs from that litter, her sister Badger (my avi) and brother Pete. To die for cute.


----------



## TalisYntEngine

CarrieD said:


> Thank you, sorry for the gigantic photo. XD
> 
> I have 3 sibs from that litter, her sister Badger (my avi) and brother Pete. To die for cute.


Yeah, I did have another with Tali, her name was Maps, but when they were not sleeping Maps would attack Tali. I am not talking sparring for dominance, I mean full on biting, drawing blood, Tali screaming. I didn't have the room for another enclosure and so I contacted a good friend of mine that was more than willing to adopt her. I was eventually going to adopt another feeder friend for Tali, but I felt pretty awful about what happened with Maps. I had Tali alone at first, and she was older. Tali isn't lethargic or depressed despite her being in the enclosure alone. She eats veraciously and is very playful, it's just when Maps was there, Tali was constantly being attacked.


----------



## Graveyardshift

Cute rat. Its fine if she is alone if you spend time with her. It makes the human to rat relationship much better.


----------



## CarrieD

Graveyardshift said:


> Cute rat. Its fine if she is alone if you spend time with her. It makes the human to rat relationship much better.


Hmm, that hasn't been my experience at all. In any way. Whatsoever.

[soapbox] Irrespective of what's advised on this board and others by those with collective uncountable decades of experience, it's been my own personal experience that a rat I thought was doing perfectly well on his own completely blossomed and became a whole new animal when given company in his cage. He gained weight, his coat improved, his attitude, (while always sweet, but somewhat nervous and timid), became calm, gentle, loving and unafraid. He plays and rolls around with his cage mates, snuggles and grooms and gets groomed. These are things I cannot replace, no matter how much time I spend with him. It was remarkable and wonderful to see him come into his own, it has done nothing but enhance my human to rat relationship with him, and I will forever strongly recommend mutiple rats. [/soapbox]


----------



## CarrieD

TalisYntEngine said:


> Yeah, I did have another with Tali, her name was Maps, but when they were not sleeping Maps would attack Tali. I am not talking sparring for dominance, I mean full on biting, drawing blood, Tali screaming. I didn't have the room for another enclosure and so I contacted a good friend of mine that was more than willing to adopt her. I was eventually going to adopt another feeder friend for Tali, but I felt pretty awful about what happened with Maps. I had Tali alone at first, and she was older. Tali isn't lethargic or depressed despite her being in the enclosure alone. She eats veraciously and is very playful, it's just when Maps was there, Tali was constantly being attacked.


Poor Tali, and poor Maps, too. Sounds like that mix wasn't to be - great that your friend could look after Maps.


----------



## Kinsey

Carrie is right. I was forced to keep a rat alone for six months after his potential companion died (they were in the intro stage). That rat went from a bouncy, happy, 5 week old baby to a depressed baby. He didn't play at all, didn't eat enough, lost weight- he was miserable. When I got him a buddy he turned around almost overnight. Now, at 2.5 years, he is still active and playful.

Another example is when I rescued Rosebud last year. She was very sweet, but downright clingy. She panicked if I left her in the cage! Her coat was rough and she was skittish and as I said, it was like having a velcro rodent. I had her spayed and moved her in with the boy and she was a totally different rat. She was still sweet but she didn't cling, she wasn't obsessive, and her coat became much prettier. 

I have a rat alone right now, and she's just as pathetic and clingy as Rosebud was. She loves me, but she needs rats. Unfortunately, there won't be rats until she's older and gets spayed, since I have boys. She's too small to spay right now. 

It isn't fair to expect a group animal to live by itself. Your doe would benefit hugely from company, and with proper introductions it is unlikely that she will be attacked anymore. That isn't very common at all.


----------



## Graveyardshift

CarrieD said:


> Hmm, that hasn't been my experience at all. In any way. Whatsoever.[soapbox] Irrespective of what's advised on this board and others by those with collective uncountable decades of experience, it's been my own personal experience that a rat I thought was doing perfectly well on his own completely blossomed and became a whole new animal when given company in his cage. He gained weight, his coat improved, his attitude, (while always sweet, but somewhat nervous and timid), became calm, gentle, loving and unafraid. He plays and rolls around with his cage mates, snuggles and grooms and gets groomed. These are things I cannot replace, no matter how much time I spend with him. It was remarkable and wonderful to see him come into his own, it has done nothing but enhance my human to rat relationship with him, and I will forever strongly recommend mutiple rats. [/soapbox]


My rat loves me. Friendly playful. I pay attention to my rat like people do with their dogs. I tried a playmate but she kept getting her butt kicked, kicked out of bed, bit, not able to eat. Now she is great. Its just me and her. Maybe i have a special rat


----------



## Graveyardshift

Anyway, this aint a "whos right or wrong" dispute. You wanted us to meet your rat. Very cute.


----------



## CarrieD

Graveyardshift said:


> My rat loves me. Friendly playful. I pay attention to my rat like people do with their dogs. I tried a playmate but she kept getting her butt kicked, kicked out of bed, bit, not able to eat. Now she is great. Its just me and her. Maybe i have a special rat


You obviously have a special rat - I have several, myself.  

Really, though, I'm sorry you've had such rotten luck with intros - like Kinsey said, that's not the norm. I've had such a turn around that I'd never think to keep a rat alone again if I could help it. It's like day and night with my fella, and he's more calm and trusting than he's ever been, and so much more healthy in general. Very cool.


----------



## TalisYntEngine

Thank you, I didn't intend to have people arguing over this, sorry if that's what it led to. I'll keep drawings and photos of her up and about, if people are interested ^_^;


----------



## CarrieD

Graveyardshift said:


> Anyway, this aint a "whos right or wrong" dispute. You wanted us to meet your rat. Very cute.


True, dat. And her girl is drop dead cute, she is too.


----------



## CarrieD

TalisYntEngine said:


> Thank you, I didn't intend to have people arguing over this, sorry if that's what it led to. I'll keep drawings and photos of her up and about, if people are interested ^_^;


No arguing, and truth be told, I hijacked your thread, which isn't fair to you and your cutie. I apologize. It's all good, and please do keep photos up, she's a doll.

Edit: Oh, and drawings, too - you do incredible work.


----------



## TalisYntEngine

CarrieD said:


> No arguing, and truth be told, I hijacked your thread, which isn't fair to you and your cutie. I apologize. It's all good, and please do keep photos up, she's a doll.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and drawings, too - you do incredible work.


No harm done, thank you also for complimenting my little muffin (Tali), I enjoy drawing her and photographing her. <3


----------



## BigBen

TalisYntEngine said:


> No harm done, thank you also for complimenting my little muffin (Tali), I enjoy drawing her and photographing her. <3


Please, ma'am? More?


----------



## TalisYntEngine

Just after devouring 4 strawberry yogurt drops, she always squishes her paper towels into a cushy bed. making her a home-built little hammock soon from one of my soft old sweaters. <3 Will sew her a little baby plush rat also to snuggle against at bed time <3. I love my little Tali Z


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

Graveyardshift said:


> Cute rat. Its fine if she is alone if you spend time with her. It makes the human to rat relationship much better.


That is completely untrue. No amount of time you can spend with a rat can replace another rat. I -rarely- leave the house and barely sleep. I have endless time to spend with my boys and they still aren't as happy with me as they are with one another. Thus has been the case for three years.
As Carrie said, rats groom one another, play with one another, communicate with one another in ways a human never can. 

This is almost like saying a child is fine alone as long as they have a dog. Social creatures will always need interaction with their own kind.


----------



## TalisYntEngine

Okay, all of this was discussed, I didn't create the thread for Tali's introduction to cause such debate. I enjoy conversing and love talking rats and health and happiness of them, but at this point this "black vs. white" argument is like beating a dead horse. Just enjoy photos and art, or I can just stop posting them, or something. I didn't want a redundant argument to keep popping up when I am posting photos, ect. for the enjoyment of it. I appreciate everyones comments but please, 1 person reciting this over 2 times is enough... 70% of this thread is people debating back and forth.


----------



## Graveyardshift

TalisYntEngine said:


> Okay, all of this was discussed, I didn't create the thread for Tali's introduction to cause such debate. I enjoy conversing and love talking rats and health and happiness of them, but at this point this "black vs. white" argument is like beating a dead horse. Just enjoy photos and art, or I can just stop posting them, or something. I didn't want a redundant argument to keep popping up when I am posting photos, ect. for the enjoyment of it. I appreciate everyones comments but please, 1 person reciting this over 2 times is enough... 70% of this thread is people debating back and forth.


Wow, i guess this is how new people are treated on these forums....I bet most people bought their rats from a perfect petstore. You saved yours. A saved animal is a more appreciative animal. Cant get that from happy dappy petstore. Anyway, tolli is cute. Wether she has a friend or not you say shes happy. Even most, you saved her from snake food


----------



## TalisYntEngine

Graveyardshift said:


> Wow, i guess this is how new people are treated on these forums....I bet most people bought their rats from a perfect petstore. You saved yours. A saved animal is a more appreciative animal. Cant get that from happy dappy petstore. Anyway, tolli is cute. Wether she has a friend or not you say shes happy. Even most, you saved her from snake food


Thank you, as long as shes peppy, happy, healthy, cuddly and hungry I'm the happiest I can be. And yeah, I prefer to adopt "feeders", all of my rats (I have been raising them for 10+ years) have been feeders. Give them a fighting chance, and though they don't speak english, their body language speaks enough for me.


----------



## TalisYntEngine

Tali helping me play Skyrim.


----------



## BigBen

TalisYntEngine said:


> View attachment 3456
> Tali helping me play Skyrim.


So what level is she at? Tkx for the pix, she's a cutie! (More, more!)


----------



## TalisYntEngine

BigBen said:


> So what level is she at? Tkx for the pix, she's a cutie! (More, more!)


She helped me to lvl. 37 with my Nord, beat the main story. We were very impressed.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

It's quite possible I didn't see the second page, as when I was posting that I thought I was reply DIRECTLY after Carrie.


----------



## TalisYntEngine

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> It's quite possible I didn't see the second page, as when I was posting that I thought I was reply DIRECTLY after Carrie.


Its not a problem what so ever if its was a loading thing then its noones fault. You were not the 2nd out of 2 similar comments, i was just responding to what seemed to be a redundant argument over someones opinion, over and over, on an introduction thread. I was just, though grateful for all of the replies, noticing that a photo/intro thread was only a fraction of what this thread was meant to be about. I just wanted to say was this wasnt something to argue over and i wanted to just enjoy talis things... Im sure theres already a tread arguing on the rat health section about housing two rats to one. No harm done at all, really.


----------



## CarrieD

TalisYntEngine said:


> Just after devouring 4 strawberry yogurt drops, she always squishes her paper towels into a cushy bed. making her a home-built little hammock soon from one of my soft old sweaters. <3 Will sew her a little baby plush rat also to snuggle against at bed time <3. I love my little Tali Z
> View attachment 3455


Absolute doll. Mine love the paper towels too - I'm thinking of buying them by the case.  I have all kinds of hammocks, but mine don't use them much, at least not for lounging, more like for ramps or bridges. They are loving the tube, though - may have to make/get some more of those. And cuddle cups. Geez, I wish I could sew!


----------



## TalisYntEngine

CarrieD said:


> Absolute doll. Mine love the paper towels too - I'm thinking of buying them by the case.  I have all kinds of hammocks, but mine don't use them much, at least not for lounging, more like for ramps or bridges. They are loving the tube, though - may have to make/get some more of those. And cuddle cups. Geez, I wish I could sew!


^-^!







Also, some sketches I did while observing Tali's sleeping positions. Sorry, took it with my IPhone so the quality isn't high grade.


----------



## BigBen

TalisYntEngine said:


> ^-^!
> 
> View attachment 3459
> Also, some sketches I did while observing Tali's sleeping positions. Sorry, took it with my IPhone so the quality isn't high grade.


That's some very good work. I suppose it helps that the model is so adorable?


----------



## TalisYntEngine

BigBen said:


> That's some very good work. I suppose it helps that the model is so adorable?


She most certainly is! <3333


----------



## CarrieD

TalisYntEngine said:


> ^-^!
> 
> View attachment 3459
> Also, some sketches I did while observing Tali's sleeping positions. Sorry, took it with my IPhone so the quality isn't high grade.


Awww, the one on her head - isn't it funny to watch them do that? Very nicely done.


----------



## hellostevie

She is the cutest thing I've seen! 
You're also a very talented artist. 
I'm glad she had someone like you save her, poor thing <3


----------



## binkyhoo

BigBen said:


> So what level is she at? Tkx for the pix, she's a cutie! (More, more!)


Ha Ha!

I enjoy the fun stuff of the forum more than the ..... Well you know.

Those drawing are beautiful.


----------



## TalisYntEngine

binkyhoo said:


> Ha Ha!I enjoy the fun stuff of the forum more than the ..... Well you know.Those drawing are beautiful.


Thanks  !


----------



## Korra

She is so pretty....can I have her? 

Strike that, I'm not asking anymore, I will take her!!


----------



## BigBen

Korra said:


> She is so pretty....can I have her?
> 
> Strike that, I'm not asking anymore, I will take her!!


Hey! Get in line, you!


----------



## TalisYntEngine

*cracks the whip* back! back XD Tali's got a mommy and daddy!


----------

